# Random Review of "House Broken" (FOX TV Show) (PDF)



## MalGV (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey folks,

Ok, so I originally tried copying and pasting my review here from a Word Doc, not realizing there is a character limit. Silly me. So I included a PDF version of my review in the Attached Files. If it doesn't work, let me know and I'll try just try uploading the original. Sorry about the technical issues!

- Mal


----------

